
NYC Covid-19 cases now growing at cubic rate - jart
https://twitter.com/OccupyWallSt/status/1243868244676448256/photo/1
======
xenonite
Wrong. There is no explanation why a cubic function should be correct and
better fitting than an exponential function to another basis, therefore I must
assume this is incorrect.

------
cochne
Well cubic is at least much better than exponential.

